# Insurance on guns



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

A reply from rice paddy daddy on my post about storing ammo got me to thinking about insurance.
Do any of you have a specific policy for your guns?
I always figured they would be covered by home owners policy.
I have all the make, model numbers and serial numbers written down and have pictures of them but in a house fire that could be destroyed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a notebook with the description, model #, serial # of each weapon.
There is no way I would put that on file at my insurance agent's office, though.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not think that home owners insurance will cover firearms. I believe you need other coverage.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I think soon enough you are going to be required to carry insurance-liability. I agree the less anyone knows at the moment the better.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Coverage depends on your carrier. Some cover them, some don't, some require a separate rider. And your $ amount of coverage depends as well.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Ahhh - I can answer this for you. First, do not go the route of the "homeowners rider" sucks at best. I have Gun and Trophy insurance for my guns and mounts. They do not require you to report your gun inventory or serial numbers. Although I do keep a spreadsheet of Make, Model, serial number, and accessories and an approximate value, along with where I got it and any notes about it, including if I sold it or gave it away. They have a few different elections of how you want to insure your items, since all of mine are in safes in the same room, I picked an overall value of everything - it is amazingly inexpensive. Take a look.

https://www.gunandtrophy.com/?utm_s...ance&msclkid=957b40334de6111e22a92002aead9ea2


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My insurance company only covers a very small amount for jewelry and firearms under the basic homeowner policy. Real coverage for the actual value is very expensive. Very expensive with a special supplement coverage.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I use Collectables Insurance Services. Great rates and they don't require any specific information unless there is a claim.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Most home owners policies of the have fire arms coverage is capped at a low amount. Say $5000. anything over that is your problem. The trophy/gun insurance idea is interesting. I looked at a different company years ago and the numbers were ridiculous.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh great idea have a policy with every gun and serial number listed. Also location. Joe and Harris will love that No. Firearms are not even listed in trust.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Our home owners policy covers a small dollar amount. Think its only $2500. If you want more they want serial numbers with info on file and the price is ridiculous. 

You can get gun collection insurance from the NRA if your a member. Sold by the value amount you want. Meaning if you want 20k or 100k in insurance that's what you pay for and is reasonable. Of course serial numbers and info on guns is your responsibility to prove if you have a claim. So make a list and keep it hidden in a safe place.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Smitty901 said:


> Oh great idea have a policy with every gun and serial number listed. Also location. Joe and Harris will love that No. Firearms are not even listed in trust.


ya, bad idea. My homeowners insurance was with a friend who had a brokerage and he said "I don't even do it through homeowners for myself" he only had two so it wasn't a big deal for him anyway, but he did recommend me not to do it. And it was very expensive. I heard about this Gun and Trophy insurance from Tom Gresham's Gun Talk Radio program - it's a good deal; for what I need anyway.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Our home owners policy covers a small dollar amount. Think its only $2500. If you want more they want serial numbers with info on file and the price is ridiculous.
> 
> You can get gun collection insurance from the NRA if your a member. Sold by the value amount you want. Meaning if you want 20k or 100k in insurance that's what you pay for and is reasonable. Of course serial numbers and info on guns is your responsibility to prove if you have a claim. So make a list and keep it hidden in a safe place.


I will just say this, and this is for me only. I have been and not been a member of the NRA for about a 1000 years now. A couple of reason's I do not keep my membership current is twofold:

one - when we have a good president and congress at the helm, I will let my membership lapse; why you may wonder - because when we get a bad president and such in power, I will reinstate it. I believe it sends them a message that they are being watched - at least I think.

two - just for the reason the NRA has mud on its face, LaPierre is a piece of work, dang self-centered, inconsiderate, greedy, loser that has misused our dollars. I don't mind him making a good living but be upfront and honest about it. I am currently not renewing with the NRA.

If you have a Lifetime membership, you really don't have much of a voice anymore - I said all that to say, if you use the NRA's insurance plan you likely will have to maintain membership. I don't know, I had Gun and Trophy long before the NRA went into the insurance business. What I have spent in annual memberships, I probably could have paid for a Lifetime, but then I'd be locked in. Take it for what it is worth...Lifetime hunt and fishing license - good. Lifetime memberships to something that can become corrupt - bad.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


>


Carry insurance is not the same as insuring your toys themselves from theft, fire, flood, tornado etc.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Annie said:


>


Great post Annie - my favorite daughter and I are both huge Dave fans, my daughter has even coordinate his classes. I agree with Dave 100% on this, I have looked into carry insurance plans and they are a gimmick, they can't really even insure that, I mean, how would that read? I am a member of the Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network, it is NOT an insurance policy and they make that very-very clear. They say this policy will not make you innocent if you are indeed guilty of a bad shoot. Making a good shoot is your responsibility. What it is - is, an inexpensive way to pay for a lawyer if you are involved in a shoot and you did not have any ill intentions. If you listen to Dave then a good comparison is Christian Healthcare Ministries - all the members chip in some cash into the pool and if you need it, they pay for a service. In the event of a shoot you will want an attorney who specializes in shoots; with the Armed Citizen - you can either use your own lawyer or if he is not a shoot expert, the program will get you hooked up with one that they know.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

LetsGo said:


> Great post Annie - my favorite daughter and I are both huge Dave fans, my daughter has even coordinate his classes. I agree with Dave 100% on this, I have looked into carry insurance plans and they are a gimmick, they can't really even insure that, I mean, how would that read? I am a member of the Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network, it is NOT an insurance policy and they make that very-very clear. They say this policy will not make you innocent if you are indeed guilty of a bad shoot. Making a good shoot is your responsibility. What it is - is, an inexpensive way to pay for a lawyer if you are involved in a shoot and you did not have any ill intentions. If you listen to Dave then a good comparison is Christian Healthcare Ministries - all the members chip in some cash into the pool and if you need it, they pay for a service. In the event of a shoot you will want an attorney who specializes in shoots; with the Armed Citizen - you can either use your own lawyer or if he is not a shoot expert, the program will get you hooked up with one that they know.


I like what he has to say about putting that money into training. Very sensible.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Carry insurance is not the same as insuring your toys themselves from theft, fire, flood, tornado etc.


Right. Our firearms aren't covered. Our company doesn't even cover pitbulls, lol.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Annie said:


> I like what he has to say about putting that money into training. Very sensible.


I am putting my favorite daughter through defensive handgun training in April, already have her signed up and paid for. She is a registered shotgun shooter and she goes to the pistol/rifle range section of the Club, but she is not trained in the case of an event - but she will be. This is the first of a series of classes. Now, mind you, I have put her through martial arts, where she learned how to manage someone with a pistol, but that scenario will need to play out at very close quarters, not in a run and duck situation. And she has been through boxing classes, and she does girl work (no big muscles, she likes to be too girly) out daily, so she is in very good condition.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

LetsGo said:


> I am putting my favorite daughter through defensive handgun training in April, already have her signed up and paid for. She is a registered shotgun shooter and she goes to the pistol/rifle range section of the Club, but she is not trained in the case of an event - but she will be. This is the first of a series of classes. Now, mind you, I have put her through martial arts, where she learned how to manage someone with a pistol, but that scenario will need to play out at very close quarters, not in a run and duck situation. And she has been through boxing classes, and she does girl work (no big muscles, she likes to be too girly) out daily, so she is in very good condition.


That's great you're giving her all that training. You may want to consider being careful with the "favorite" label. That can really mess up a family. Just ask old Jacob and his sons. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

that is true, but she is my only daughter and she has produced my only grandchild - he'd be my favorite grandchild :tango_face_wink:.


----------

